# Hydra Modifications Thread



## Big Monk (Oct 10, 2021)

In a similar vein to my ElectroVibe mods thread, I though it might be a good idea to document what those of you that have built the Hydra changed or modified on the pedal for performance, comfort, etc.

As ideas and mods come in, I’ll update the OP with a lost and details. Fire away!


----------



## duffy_lane (Oct 10, 2021)

I'll be adding a clock module with an external B10k pot and a faceplate from AmplifyFUN with an extra hole for that knob once the pcb comes in.
Probably toss some black switch caps on for visual #toan 😤


----------



## Big Monk (Oct 10, 2021)

duffy_lane said:


> I'll be adding a clock module with an external B10k pot and a faceplate from AmplifyFUN with an extra hole for that knob once the pcb comes in.
> Probably toss some black switch caps on for visual #toan 😤



Nice! Keep ‘em comin’ People!


----------



## Big Monk (Oct 10, 2021)

So correct me if I’m wrong, but the following seem common:

1.) Clock model and extra pot for expanded time

2.) Sub 10kA for Mix

3.) Sub 50kC for Repeats

4.) 100% Dry Mod (I’m looking at you @JamieJ and @jubal81)

If I missed anything, please chime in. Also, expand on any of these with your experiences.


----------



## jubal81 (Oct 10, 2021)

Big Monk said:


> So correct me if I’m wrong, but the following seem common:
> 
> 1.) Clock model and extra pot for expanded time
> 
> ...


2 & 4 was a complete makeover for me.
I don't do the drone/ambient style at all, so being able to dial the effect in subtly made it work a lot better for rock'n'roll. IMHO, with that setup, it rivals any digital 'tape delay' I've heard.


----------



## Paradox916 (Oct 10, 2021)

I think @JamieJ said the momentary oscillating switch was worth it although subtle.


----------



## Big Monk (Oct 10, 2021)

jubal81 said:


> 2 & 4 was a complete makeover for me.
> I don't do the drone/ambient style at all, so being able to dial the effect in subtly made it work a lot better for rock'n'roll. IMHO, with that setup, it rivals any digital 'tape delay' I've heard.



Can you explain the Dry mod and what it entails?


----------



## jubal81 (Oct 10, 2021)

Big Monk said:


> Can you explain the Dry mod and what it entails


Use an A10K for the mix pot, but clip off pin 3. That leaves the buffered dry, analog signal at 100% at all mix settings.


----------



## JamieJ (Oct 11, 2021)

jubal81 said:


> Use an A10K for the mix pot, but clip off pin 3. That leaves the buffered dry, analog signal at 100% at all mix settings.


The additional option is to put this on a switch so you can choose whether you want pin 3 attached or not. I find that I always keep pin 3 disengaged anyway but it’s good to have that option if you want it.


----------



## Dan M (Oct 15, 2021)

Big Monk said:


> 3.) Sub 50kC for Repears



The build doc now shows C50k.  Was this changed, or is the substitute supposed to be something other than C50k?


----------



## Big Monk (Oct 15, 2021)

Dan M said:


> The build doc now shows C50k.  Was this changed, or is the substitute supposed to be something other than C50k?



I think an older build doc showed a different value.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Oct 15, 2021)

Anyone try the clock module on the hydra?


----------



## Dan M (Oct 15, 2021)

Here’s @Dali ’s build with the clock module:

https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/hydra-delay.4222/


----------



## Boba7 (Oct 16, 2021)

On my build, I added an Electra circuit in the feedback path for a couple reasons :
- I was disappointed that with only one head there was not many repeats available, so I wanted to boost the signal a little bit, to get more repeats with a single head.
- I wanted to get a slightly filtered and degraded feedback path, as the stock version sounded a bit stiff to my ears
- And finally I wanted to limit the oscillation volume, in case it got out of control too fast (with just one head it didn't repeat much, but with two heads engaged, it was going into oscillation easily)

I really liked the sound with this mod! The details are here, for those interested: https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/another-hydra-delay-with-a-tweak.2747


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Oct 19, 2021)

Anyone know what the specific time subdivisions are for the different delay heads? I’m gonna put a hydra PCB in my next order, and I’m designing the graphics rn— wanna notate the value under each switch

Edit: it’s just (from right to left) quarter, dotted eighth, eighth, sixteenth (1, 3/4, 1/2, 1/4 of wet delay time) right?


----------



## chris (Feb 8, 2022)

I first built a standard one (from MUSIKDING kit here in Europe) and lent it to a friend. He came back asking me to build another one for him, and explained that he had found an interesting feature : he mainly uses it as a slap-back echo with head #1, and observed that just flipping the head #4 on gave hime the other effect he was after, without any other change. 
I then figured out that if I simply replace the little toggle switch of head #4 by a foot switch, he would be able to switch to this effect on the fly. I therefore built the attached variant. 
I had initially expected to be able to make a pre-selection of heads # 2-3-4 (choose on or off) and validate/actuate this choice with the footswitch. Unfortunately, head 4 uses another input of the FV-1 than the three other heads, so it is not possible. 
In order to achieve that, it would be necessary to modify the effect selection bank so that head 1 would use the input which now serves for head 4, so that heads 2, 3 and 4 would use the inputs on pins 16, 17 & 18 of the chip. Reverse the order of the selection, in other words. 
But this is beyond my abilities.


----------



## Preverb (Feb 8, 2022)

I was looking into adding a buff n blend and having an effects loop to add modulation.  However, my skills currently suck and I am avoiding attempting to solder the FV1 chip.  (Also still don't have that dual pot and a few other parts).  

Initially I was thinking of having the effects loop linked to a footswitch but now I am thinking it would be cool to have just a toggle switch for that and using the 2nd footswitch for something else like ramping up the ossiclations.


----------



## Preverb (Feb 8, 2022)

chris said:


> I first built a standard one (from MUSIKDING kit here in Europe) and lent it to a friend. He came back asking me to build another one for him, and explained that he had found an interesting feature : he mainly uses it as a slap-back echo with head #1, and observed that just flipping the head #4 on gave hime the other effect he was after, without any other change.
> I then figured out that if I simply replace the little toggle switch of head #4 by a foot switch, he would be able to switch to this effect on the fly. I therefore built the attached variant.
> I had initially expected to be able to make a pre-selection of heads # 2-3-4 (choose on or off) and validate/actuate this choice with the footswitch. Unfortunately, head 4 uses another input of the FV-1 than the three other heads, so it is not possible.
> In order to achieve that, it would be necessary to modify the effect selection bank so that head 1 would use the input which now serves for head 4, so that heads 2, 3 and 4 would use the inputs on pins 16, 17 & 18 of the chip. Reverse the order of the selection, in other words.
> But this is beyond my abilities.


I asked about having the Hydra algorithm in one of the multi pedals and they said you could do that but you would have all the head settings stuck on a rotary switch.  If you can program at all you could probably make your footswitch idea work.  However, one of the smarter people here would have to actually answer if it could be done.  What would also be cool would be if you could have your favourite head combinations as presets.


----------

